# Alpencross - bei dem Wetter ?



## captainbanes (10. August 2006)

Hi Folks,
wir stehen zwei Tage vor unserem AlpenX 'Oberstdorf - Riva' und das Wetter ist nicht gerade toll 

Was macht ihr in so einem Fall?

Auf jeden Fall losfahren, wenns zu schlecht ist kann man immer noch aufgeben oder mit dem Zug weiter nach Süden fahren?
Letztes Jahr mussten wir bereits aufgeben, da bei -1 Grad und Schnee/Nebel eine Weiterfahrt unmöglich war. Dieses Jahr ist die Wetterlage ähnlich, super Juli und Regen im August. 

Gruss AleX.


----------



## flocu (10. August 2006)

Am besten wäre nach hinten verschieben, wenn euer Zeitfenster groß genug ist.
Um jetzt zu starten braucht man schon nen starken Hang zum Masochismus imho.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (10. August 2006)

flexibel sein. wenn möglich nach hinten schieben oder plan b. wir sind im letzten jahr als alternative in die dolomiten gefahren (camping) und hatten dort 6 tage super wetter und klasse touren. sucht euch ein schönwettergebiet und geht dort biken, denn im regen macht der transalp keinen spaß (mir zumindest nicht).

-t


----------



## timewalker85 (10. August 2006)

Wir überlegen uns gerade das gleiche. Werden wahrscheinlich auch nach hinten schieben, Schneefall ab 2200 Meter brauch ich im August nicht unbedingt!


----------



## Fubbes (10. August 2006)

Der August ist in den vergangenen Jahren fast immer schlechter als der Juli gewesen. Was schließen wir daraus: August meiden, nicht nur wegen der hohen Urlauberschwemme.
Am stabilsten ist das Wetter übrigens im September (kann aber auch stabil schlecht sein). Der Nachteil: die Tage sind schon verdammt kurz.

Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## captainbanes (10. August 2006)

Nach hinten schieben geht leider nur bei mir, bei den anderen drei nur 1-2 Tage. Nächstes Jahr werde ich für den Juli planen, Ende Juli war sonst auch immer recht gut. 
Mal sehen, evtl gibts ja noch ein Wetter-Wunder.


----------



## gwittmac (10. August 2006)

Ich mach mir auch schon Sorgen, obwohl es bei uns erst am 19.8. losgeht. Letztes Jahr mussten wir wetterbedingt auch Umbauen, da es auf dem Tuxer Joch geschneit hat. Man muss halt, wenn man zeitlich nicht flexibel ist, wenigstens was die Strecke angeht eine gewisse Flexibilität an den Tag legen. Deshalb: Immer schön die Karten im Gepäck haben, damit man unterwegs auch entsprechende Alternativen ausarbeiten kann...


----------



## flofisch (10. August 2006)

Wir starten am Samstag! Egal wie das Wetter ist - Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt! Ab Dienstag soll es angeblich besser werden!
Das Tuxer Joch würde bei uns am Sonntag anstehen. Meint ihr es geht? Was wäre eine Alternative, wenn man von der Weidener Hütte kommt und Richtung Brenner will?


----------



## Elmar Neßler (10. August 2006)

habe das gebiet nicht vollständig im kopf, aber alternative bike-übergänge zum brenner von der weidener hütte gibt es meines wissens nicht. musst du daheim mal in deinen karten schauen, um sicher zu gehen, aber ich wüsste nun keinen. bliebe an sich nur zurück zu fahren und über den grenzkamm.

oder eben zum pfitscherjoch, das geht auch gut bei regen (ob's spass macht ist ne andere sache ...).

weiss nicht, aber sonst startet im zweifelsfall eien tag später und direkt ab vinaders am brenner. dann grenzkammstrasse und dann entsprechend weiter. statt mögliche begegnung mit sattelalmbauer oder schieborgie auf neuem weg könnt ihr ja auch über den obernberger see zum sandjöchl oder flachjoch.


----------



## alpi69 (10. August 2006)

flofisch: PfitscherJoch ist die nächstliegende Alternative. Von der Abfahrt einfacher, daher auch bei kaltem Wetter möglich. Am Sonntag sollte das Wetter schon besser sein. Am Samstag wird für Tirol sehr kühl (max 15 im Tal) gemeldet. 
ORF sagt jetzt für Sonntag: 
*Der weitere Trend
Allmählich wärmer.*


----------



## flofisch (10. August 2006)

Danke, ich muss mir das alles mal in der Karte anschaun!
Am Samstag fahren wir von Hinterriss aus übers Plumsjoch zum Achensee und dann übers Inntal zur Weidener Hütte, das ist nicht soo wild und auch bei schlechtem Wetter machbar. Und Sonntag ist es dann hoffentlich schon besser und wir können das Tuxer Joch machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (10. August 2006)

Zu kühl ist gesünder als zu heiß! Mir geht es dann gesundheitlich jedenfalls deutlich besser.

Ich habe dieses Jahr (Mitte Juli) einige steile Passagen geschoben (Val Sugana), weil die brutale Hitze nicht mehr gesund sein konnte. Beide Trinkflaschen innerhalb 15 Minuten leer. Habe in 10 Jahren noch nie eine solche Hitze in den Bergen erlebt. 
Ok, tauschen mit denen, die nun fahren wollen, möchte ich aber auch nicht ...

Gruß 
   Daniel


----------



## alpi69 (10. August 2006)

Ich war gestern biken und als die Sonne rauskam sagten alle gleich: Boah....ist das heiß........aber keine Sorge...am Rückweg wurden wir eingenässt......Wasserkühlung ist derzeit kein Problem


----------



## thomask (10. August 2006)

wir starten am sonntag. und wie sagt man so schön: es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter - nur falsche Kleidung.
Also morgen geh ich erstmal ne regenhose shoppen.


----------



## Carsten (10. August 2006)

ich würde unter diesen Umständen umdisponieren. An den Lago oder nach Finale fahren. Mir ist mein eh viel zu kurzer Urlaub echt zu schade, ihn im Dauerregen zu vergeuden.

Im Gebirge heißt schlechtes Wetter (und damit meine ich nicht ein bisschen Regen, sondern Schneefall bis runter auf 2000m) Gefahr. Alpine Pässe mit fahrtechnisch interessanten Trails werden so schnell zum unkalkulierbaren Risiko.


----------



## habbl (10. August 2006)

thomask schrieb:
			
		

> wir starten am sonntag. und wie sagt man so schön: es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter - nur falsche Kleidung.
> Also morgen geh ich erstmal ne regenhose shoppen.


von wo geht`s los?


----------



## captainbanes (10. August 2006)

Wir haben nun Beschlossen den Start von Samstag auf Montag zu schieben. Dann schauerts nur noch, ab Dienstg soll es tendentiell besser werden.
Wir werden sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze. (10. August 2006)

Fubbes schrieb:
			
		

> Zu kühl ist gesünder als zu heiß! Mir geht es dann gesundheitlich jedenfalls deutlich besser.
> 
> Ich habe dieses Jahr (Mitte Juli) einige steile Passagen geschoben (Val Sugana), weil die brutale Hitze nicht mehr gesund sein konnte. Beide Trinkflaschen innerhalb 15 Minuten leer. Habe in 10 Jahren noch nie eine solche Hitze in den Bergen erlebt.
> Ok, tauschen mit denen, die nun fahren wollen, möchte ich aber auch nicht ...
> ...



Das ist wohl bei jedem anders, mir machte die Hitze Mitte Juli in den Dolomiten nichts aus, im Gegenteil, wenn man sicher vor Regen und vor allem Gewittern ist kann man ruhig mal schwitzen. Mir macht die Kälte mehr zu schaffen.


----------



## Wuudi (11. August 2006)

Hm ich starte erst in genau 2 Wochen ... hoffen wir mal, dass es dann wirklich besser wird und wir nicht "nach vorne schieben" hätten müssen ...


----------



## karstenr (11. August 2006)

Wir wollten uns ein verschieben nach hinten offen lassen. Aber nun hat ein Kollege nach meinem eingeplanten Urlaub, seinen Urlaub gelegt. Somit könnte ich erst wieder im September. Wir wollen SA los und auf der Nordseite nur das Pfitscherjoch überqueren (Weidener Hütte,  gestrichen). Wenn das Pfunder Joch am SO/MO nicht möglich ist machen wir es bei der Rückfahrt als Tagestour von Sterzing (ohne Gepäck ist es sicher einfacher, bleiben dann 2 Tage in/bei Sterzing).
Gruß Karsten http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## sushy (11. August 2006)

@ flofisch: Was fahrt ihr denn genau für ne Route? Bin eure erste Etappe genau so vor 2 Wochen gefahren (auf dem Weg zu den 3 Zinnen), und zwar bei wolkenlosem Himmel und brütender Hitze! Die Auffahrt zum Plumsjoch in der Früh und die Weiterfahrt bis nach Schwaz waren noch ok, aber dann bei der Auffahrt zur Weidener Hütte wurds echt unerträglich. Von den 1300hm sind ca. 800 auf Asphalt und ohne Schatten! Wir wären fast eingegangen (Thermometer des Tachos sagte 43°C  )! Irgendwann mussten wir dann echt alle 100 hm im Schatten von nem Haus stehen bleiben. Da wär ich um ein paar Wolken und ein paar Grad weniger echt froh gewesen. 

Ich denk, dass die Etappe auch bei schlechtem Wetter gut geht. Die Auffahrt zur Weidener Hütte zieht sich halt ganz schön, ist bei scheiß Wetter halt ein Motivationsproblem. Aber zum Fahren sicher kein Problem. Was eure 2. Etappe angeht: das Tuxer Joch ist bei Nässe oder Schnee sicher kein Spaß. Die Abfahrt hats echt in sich! Ich hab schon bei trockenen Verhältnissen viel geschoben. Bei Schnee ober auch nur starker Nässe wird das da echt gefährlich, denke ich! Würde ich bei den Verhältnissen auf keinen Fall fahren! 
Die Alternative über das Pfitscher Joch ist sicher besser. Ihr würdet dann halt den Brenner auslassen, aber wenn man wegen den Wolken eh nichts sieht....

Zum Pfitscher Joch gehts erst ziemlich lang auf Asphalt zum Schlegeisspeicher und von da nen flacherer Wanderweg, der denk ich auch bei Nässe gut zu machen ist. Runter gehts auf nem recht neuen Forstweg ins Pfitschertal. 

Ich drück euch die Daumen, dass das Wetter besser wird!


----------



## obo2003 (11. August 2006)

ich würde morgen auch nicht unbedingt starten...wir fahren in einer woche die albrecht-route und ich hoffe das wetter macht sich bis dahin...

schlechtes wetter ist dann nicht unbedingt ein klamottenproblem, sondern irgendwann auch gefährlich und wenn es sich vermeiden lässt, sollte man es nicht drauf anlegen...


----------



## Franz919 (11. August 2006)

Wir haben blöderweise kein Zeitfenster, d.h. wir müssen morgen los Oberstdorf-Riva). Eventuell ist da unterwegs eine komplette Umplanung erforderlich  . Na, mal sehen. Ehrlich gesagt, habe ich kein besonders gutes Gefühl dabei.


----------



## Berg-abfahrer (11. August 2006)

Hi, ich komme gerade aus dem Allgäu. Sau kalt und ständig Regen, das hat extrem genervt. Bin mal Richtung Schroffenpass gefahren, sah bei Regen sehr ungemütlich aus :-( Wir fahren in 2 Wochen übrigens auch von Oberstdorf nach Riva. 
Das Wetter soll aber ab Dienstag beständiger werden und Temperaturen um die 20 Grad bringen. 
Hier sind ein paar Webcams für die Strecke Oberstdorf-Riva :http://www.bergabfahrer.de/2006/webcams/gesamtwebcams.html

Ich hoffe ihr habt trotzdem Glück  Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß!


----------



## thomask (11. August 2006)

habbl schrieb:
			
		

> von wo geht`s los?


mayrhofen.

easy transalp mit der freundin übers pfitscher in die dolomiten


----------



## Compagnon (11. August 2006)

Hoffe man kann sich einmal auf die Vorhersage verlassen, starten am Mittwoch mit Schneeberg und Eisjöchl, dieses Wochenende hätten wir es aber glatt streichen müssen.


----------



## M.A.Y. (11. August 2006)

@Franz 919
Na dann werden wir uns evtl. über den Weg laufen bzw. fahren. Wir starten auch morgen von Oberstdorf nach Riva. Das Wetter sieht zwar nicht mehr so übel aus wie vorgestern und gestern aber irgendwie werden wir uns schon in die nächste Woche mit der angesagten Wetterbesserung retten. Geplante Tour ist Leutkircher Hütte-Compatsch-S-charl-Tibet Hütte-Zufallhütte-Rif. Peller-Riva. Mal schauen ob es klappt. Warme und wasserdichte Sachen sind auf jeden Fall ein Muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMax (11. August 2006)

Morgen nicht so schlecht? Folgendes ist aus dem ORF-Bergwetterbericht kopiert:




Morgen, Samstag

Trüb und regnerisch. Sämtliche Gipfel stecken in dichten Wolken und immer wieder regnet und schneit es. Ergiebig kann der Regen vor allem in den Südalpen ausfallen. Hier sind dann auch Murenabgänge und kleinräumige Überflutungen möglich. Längere Regenpausen gibt es vor allem am Nachmittag in Vorarlberg und Tirol, mitunter kann es hier sogar ein wenig auflockern. 



Wind 
mäßig bis lebhaft aus Nordwest bis Nord 




Mittagstemperaturen 
1500m: 5 bis 7 Grad 
2000m: 2 bis 4 Grad 
3000m: um minus 2 Grad  




Schneefallgrenze  
in der Früh in den Nordalpen stellenweise 1800m, tagsüber generell 2000 bis 2400m


----------



## Wuudi (11. August 2006)

Morgen is nix gut, wir wollten Eisjöchl fahren, haben wir jetzt mal provisorisch auf Sonntag verlegt in der Hoffnung, dass es da besser aussieht.

Laut provinz.bz.it Wetterbericht sollte es besser werden.


----------



## Franz919 (11. August 2006)

M.A.Y. schrieb:
			
		

> @Franz 919
> Na dann werden wir uns evtl. über den Weg laufen bzw. fahren. Wir starten auch morgen von Oberstdorf nach Riva. Das Wetter sieht zwar nicht mehr so übel aus wie vorgestern und gestern aber irgendwie werden wir uns schon in die nächste Woche mit der angesagten Wetterbesserung retten. Geplante Tour ist Leutkircher Hütte-Compatsch-S-charl-Tibet Hütte-Zufallhütte-Rif. Peller-Riva.



Leutkircher Hütte steht auch bei uns auf dem Programm. danach wollten wir über die Doppelseescharte, aber das kann man bei dem Wetter wohl komplett vergessen. Dann den Fimberpass.... schau mer mal sagte der Kaiser.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (11. August 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen is nix gut, wir wollten Eisjöchl fahren, haben wir jetzt mal provisorisch auf Sonntag verlegt in der Hoffnung, dass es da besser aussieht.
> 
> Laut provinz.bz.it Wetterbericht sollte es besser werden.



Schneeschuhe dabei?


----------



## M.A.Y. (11. August 2006)

MTBMax schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen nicht so schlecht? Folgendes ist aus dem ORF-Bergwetterbericht kopiert:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thomask (11. August 2006)

so. 200 euro für Regenhose und gore socken sind gekauft. so richtig gute regenhandschuhe gibt es scheinbar nicht. naja - is ja auch was besonderes bei 4 grad über die alpen zu radeln. hat doch etwas mehr abenteuer. bei gutem wetter kann das ja jeder 

Und das hört sich doch super an (wenn auch etwas frisch um die ohren):

Sonntag

In der Früh ist es häufig noch trüb und vor allem an der Alpennordseite östlich des Hochkönigs regnet es noch stellenweise, im Lauf des Vormittags lockern die Wolken aber überall etwas auf. Vom Rätikon bis zum Großglockner wird es vorübergehend recht sonnig. Doch es ist nicht beständig, denn vor allem am Nachmittag entstehen einzelne, in den Südalpen teils gewittrige, Regenschauer. 

Mittagstemperaturen
1500m: um 7 Grad
2000m: um 4 Grad
3000m: um minus 2 Grad

Montag

Meist ist es aufgelockert bewölkt und man darf überall mit etwas Sonne rechnen. Spätestens am Nachmittag bilden sich aber wieder vermehrt Regenschauer und Gewitter. Es wird etwas wärmer als zuletzt, in 2000m Höhe um 6 Grad, die Schneefallgrenze steigt auf 2300 bis 2700m. Dazu weht lebhafter Wind aus West bis Südwest.


----------



## georg-b (12. August 2006)

.. bin vorgestern vom gescheiterten AplenX zurückgekommen. Haben vorab nur 2 Tage nach hinten schieben können, uns dann entschlossen mit dem Zug schon mal nach Sterzing vorzufahren und dort zu entscheiden ob nun wir weiter uber's Eisjöchl nach Süden fahren oder von Sterzing wieder zurück zur Alpennordseite. Wetterbericht hat uns dann hingehalten (Unwort "wechselhaft"). Eisjöchl hab'n wir geknickt wegen Null Bock auf Schnee, sind dann über's Pfitscherjoch in Richtung Tegernsee. Weit sind wir nicht gekommen, 2 Std. nach Abfahrt war in Kematen (Alpenrose) Schluss, nachdem uns ca. 10km davor der Regen und ein kalter Wind erwischt hat. Um 10.30 scho des erste Bier in den klammen Händen, welcher fader Beigeschmack, während die Klamotten im "Trockenraum" ums verrecken nicht trocknen. Nach 'nem Tag Wetterbericht- Horrormeldungen und Nicght Rider kuggn war's uns dann wurscht. Windig, die Bergkette ums Pfitsch komplett in Wolken sind wir los. Mit'm Zug heimfahren war einfach nicht drin. 

Am Joch waren wir scho froh dass es, wenn scho kalt (5°) und neblig, wenigstens trocken war. Runter im Zillertal war mal kurzzeitig heile Welt (20°), die letzte halbe Stunde zum Kaiserhaus war dann aber wieder Regenguss  angesagt. Trockenraum gibt's dort keinen, also gab's am nächsten Tag auch kaum trockene Klamotten. Die letzte Runde Richtung Tegernsee (+Guffert) war dann glücklicherweise ohne Regen. 

Also wenn's jetz noch so is' wie letzte Woche dann braucht ma scho gute Nerven für's Wetter, Glück, warme Sachen, und viel Humor.


----------



## ltcharm (12. August 2006)

Wir hätten ja letze Woche auch zum alpenx starten sollen.... haben wirgestrichen, da Dauerregen angesagt war.  Jetz wollten wir nächste Woche starten - Wetterbericht sagt ja gutes vorher - , aber stehen jetz vor dem Problem, dass unsere geplante Route(Glacier Express ) über Madritschjoch(3200m) und viele +2000 Pässe führt. Bei uns in Reutte(N-Tirol, Ausserfern, nahe Ehrwaöd-> Zugspitzregion) hat es aber auf 2000m mindestens 5cm Neuschneee. Im Internet las ich, dass es auf der Haselgruber Hütte 10cm schneite  !

Meine Frage: Ist es sinnvoll zu starten?....Sollten wir ev. die Route verändern und die großen Pässe auslassen->was den Spass so ziehmlich zerstört!? 



schon mal thx


lg ltcharm


----------



## Bond007 (12. August 2006)

Das Wetter spielt schon äußerst verrückt, erstmal knappe 7 Wochen Hitze und
dann der krasse Umschwung...da hätte man ja sein Vorhaben am besten schon im Juni/Juli durchführen müssen.   
Selbst auf der Zugspitze hat´s knappe 15 cm gschneit!  

*@ltcharm:* Habt´s Ihr denn sonst noch andere Möglichkeiten - Berge,
Pässe, die evtl. ein weniger niedriger liegen?  
Ist halt echt schwer vorherzusagen - denke eher, das es insgesamt wohl nicht
mehr so berauschend werden wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ltcharm (12. August 2006)

Bond007 schrieb:
			
		

> Habt´s Ihr denn sonst noch andere Möglichkeiten - Berge,
> Pässe, die evtl. ein weniger niedriger liegen?
> Ist halt echt schwer vorherzusagen - denke eher, das es insgesamt wohl nicht
> mehr so berauschend werden wird.



Wir hoffen, dass uns irgendein Wetterfrosch erzählt, dass ab 2000m wieder Sommer herrscht........die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.....


----------



## alpi69 (12. August 2006)

I glab das muss kurzfristig entschieden werden. Wenn die Sonne rauskommt sind 5-10cm Schnee schnell weg. Auf 2000m wird es wohl heuer keine 25Grad mehr haben, aber mit 10-12 ist man eh zufrieden.
War letztes Jahr im August 3 mal im Schnee (so schlimm hat´s mi heuer no nit erwischt) und in der 2. Septemberwoche bis fast 1. November war man wieder ohne Windjacke am Geiseljoch. Also abwarten und Tee trinken und 2007 keine Transalp im August planen......


----------



## timewalker85 (12. August 2006)

Ich hab echt langsam keinen Bock mehr. Letztes Jahr war das genau der gleich Sch...! Erst sitzt man monatelang in der Uni und schwitzt sich in der Bullenhitze fast zu Tode. Dann kommt pünktlich vor den Ferien das Sauwetter und man friert sich im Urlaub den Allerwertesten ab, bääh.
Zum Haareausraufen, es ist ja nicht so, als wäre ich nicht gern im Juli gefahren...


----------



## captainbanes (12. August 2006)

Wir fahren am Montag los. Da solls noch Regnen/Schauern, ab DI hoffentlich etwas besser, we'll see.


----------



## Matze. (12. August 2006)

sushy schrieb:
			
		

> @ flofisch: Was fahrt ihr denn genau für ne Route? Bin eure erste Etappe genau so vor 2 Wochen gefahren (auf dem Weg zu den 3 Zinnen), und zwar bei wolkenlosem Himmel und brütender Hitze! Die Auffahrt zum Plumsjoch in der Früh und die Weiterfahrt bis nach Schwaz waren noch ok, aber dann bei der Auffahrt zur Weidener Hütte wurds echt unerträglich. Von den 1300hm sind ca. 800 auf Asphalt und ohne Schatten! Wir wären fast eingegangen (Thermometer des Tachos sagte 43°C  )! Irgendwann mussten wir dann echt alle 100 hm im Schatten von nem Haus stehen bleiben. Da wär ich um ein paar Wolken und ein paar Grad weniger echt froh gewesen.
> 
> Ich denk, dass die Etappe auch bei schlechtem Wetter gut geht. Die Auffahrt zur Weidener Hütte zieht sich halt ganz schön, ist bei scheiß Wetter halt ein Motivationsproblem. Aber zum Fahren sicher kein Problem. Was eure 2. Etappe angeht: das Tuxer Joch ist bei Nässe oder Schnee sicher kein Spaß. Die Abfahrt hats echt in sich! Ich hab schon bei trockenen Verhältnissen viel geschoben. Bei Schnee ober auch nur starker Nässe wird das da echt gefährlich, denke ich! Würde ich bei den Verhältnissen auf keinen Fall fahren!
> Die Alternative über das Pfitscher Joch ist sicher besser. Ihr würdet dann halt den Brenner auslassen, aber wenn man wegen den Wolken eh nichts sieht....
> ...



Witzig witzig, war bei mir vor 4 Wochen auch so, die Auffahrt zur Weidener Hütte war der schwierigste Teil der ganzen TA. Der heiße Teer und das nicht endende Weerberg fressen einen auf, wir mußten auch an einigen Häusern stoppen, aber ab der Hütte wuchsen wieder Flügel die Endorphine fluteten das Gehirn .


----------



## Matze. (12. August 2006)

alpi69 schrieb:
			
		

> I glab das muss kurzfristig entschieden werden. Wenn die Sonne rauskommt sind 5-10cm Schnee schnell weg. Auf 2000m wird es wohl heuer keine 25Grad mehr haben, aber mit 10-12 ist man eh zufrieden.
> War letztes Jahr im August 3 mal im Schnee (so schlimm hat´s mi heuer no nit erwischt) und in der 2. Septemberwoche bis fast 1. November war man wieder ohne Windjacke am Geiseljoch. Also abwarten und Tee trinken und 2007 keine Transalp im August planen......




Oder gerade im August planen , nur weil´s 2 Jahre schlecht war muß es nicht so bleiben, der August war die letzen 10 Jahre meist der beste Monat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feuersocke (13. August 2006)

wo krieg ich denn eine einigermassen zuverläsige vorhersage für die nächsten 5 tage alpenwetter her?
bzw. woher wisst ihr, dass es tendenziell besser werden soll?


----------



## captainbanes (13. August 2006)

Hey Feuersocke,
bin auch gerade am schauen:

wetter-online.de
wetter.de

und 

http://www.bergwetter.de/  -> 1.Link DAV klicken

Wetterlage:
Am Sonntag und Montag sind die Alpen noch im Einfluss des Höhentiefs, das sich langsam abschwächt. In weiterer Folge dreht die Höhenströmung auf Südwest. Es bleibt zwar wechselhaft, die Temperaturen werden aber im Laufe der Woche wieder sommerlich.

 Die Schneefallgrenze schwankt zwischen 2200 und 2700m.

Das wird schon wieder


----------



## Carsten (13. August 2006)

http://schymik.de/Transalp/Alpenwetter.htm


----------



## fissenid (13. August 2006)

Moin! Und regnerische Grüße aus den Großraum Trier-Saarbrücken....

also ich starte am Samstag zu meiner ersten TransAlp ab Tegernsee zum Garda! Wir haben "Reiseleitung" und Gepäcktransfer!

Freitag kam die Mail..... unbedingt warmes einpacken, ab 2000m gibt es Schnee. Schöne Schei... fahre gerne im Schnee, aber dann mit einem Borad an den Füßen und nicht im August!

Habe schon meine ganze Wintermontur ausgepackt und jede Menge Sachen für´s Zwiebelprizip in der Tasche!

Mal gespannt wie es wird.... reichen eigentlich normale Beinlinge und Armlinge oder sollte es die angerauhte Winterversion sein?

Danke
Gruß
Dominik


----------



## Carsten (13. August 2006)

Wie fährst Du im Winter bei 0°C rum, ohne das es unangenehm wird? Dann nimm das Zeug bei den derzeitigen Prognosen mit. 
Wenn´s besser wird, dann eben etwas weniger, sonst mußt Du alles schleppen.


----------



## Carsten (13. August 2006)

Aktueller Lagebericht von Helmut (www.nobrakes.de)

Start gestern in Ischgl
Fimberpass 1 °C Graupelschauer
Costainas Sonne
Bocca Pendenolo 1C Graupel, 10 Meter Sicht


----------



## Fubbes (13. August 2006)

Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> Aktueller Lagebericht von Helmut (www.nobrakes.de)
> 
> Start gestern in Ischgl
> Fimberpass 1 °C Graupelschauer
> ...


Das ist ja mal ein *echter* Alpencross. Solche Bedingungen hatte ich in 10 Jahren nicht. 

Gruß
   Daniel

Hier ein aktuelles Bild vom Stilfser Joch, mit frisch geschaufelten Schneehaufen:


----------



## kick-flip (13. August 2006)

Hallo jungs,

wir starten am 28.08 und wollen von insbruck nach riva fahren, 

wir haben die sattelberg alm drin (als übers kreuzjoch)
die enzianhütte
die schneeberghütte (schneebergscharte auf 2500)
ascherbacher hof
haselgruber hütte
riffugio graffer

meint ihr, dass diese route fahrbar ist? was meint ihr, wie es mitm dem schnee aussieht? wenn das wetter wieder besser wird müsste es eigentlich machbar sein aber wenn das wetter nicht besser wird mach ich mir schon gedanken.

gebt mal eure meinung ab, evtl auch zum wetter bzw dem zeitpunkt


----------



## Elmar Neßler (14. August 2006)

schneebergscharte ist mehr als 2500 m, ist ca. 2700 m.

aber du musst ja kurz nach dem poschhaus eh schieben/tragen. wenn da noch schnee wäre, wäre es kein grosses handicap. hinten runter musst du ggf. auch noch ein stück schieben, dann kann der abfahrtsspass beginnen.

würde das erst mal nicht kritisch sehen, einfach weiter wetter beobachtne und ansonsten kannst du ja bei der schneeberghütte kurz vor tourstart anrufen und nach dem aktuellen schneebericht fragen.

die anderen pässe sind ja nicht so hoch, rabbijoch mit 2450 m sollte kein problem sein, die 10 cm neuschnee von diesem WE sind bald wieder weg.

stilfserjoch hat's ja ganz gut geschneit, am ortler ist schon wieder alles weiss ... hoffe, dass ist nächste WE weg, da wollen wir nämlich per pedes da runter (naja, erst rauf, dann runter ...).

ciao,
elmar


----------



## Carsten (14. August 2006)

28.8...das sind noch 14 Tage. Bis dahin kann es auf 3000 Metren Höhe wieder 20°C haben...theoretisch.

Wir haben 2005 nach dem verkorksten Sommer und 50 c, Schnee am 6. August unseren Alpencross in der ersten Sept. Woche gemacht und hatten durchgehend warmes Traumwetter.

Leute, der Sommer geht noch 2 Monate, also dran bleiben und hoffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (14. August 2006)

Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr. Wir starten auch wieder Ende August. Letztes Jahr hatten wir ja Glück und die Flutwelle war da schon wieder zu ende...


----------



## timewalker85 (14. August 2006)

Haben uns jetzt entschieden übermorgen loszufahren. 
Schneefallgrenze und so hab ich schon alles geguckt...
Aber was meinen die Alpencrosser hier aufgrund ihrer Erfahrung:
Fimber Pass, Passo Verva, Gavia Pass
Machbar, mit Schiebestücken bei Schnee oder unkalkulierbares Risiko?

Danke!


----------



## Carsten (14. August 2006)

Es hat nicht viel geschneit. Fimberpass wurde Sa gemacht (s.o.)
Altschnee vom Winter hats auch keinen mehr.
Gavia ist absolut kein Thema, da Straße.
Der Schnee würde mich nicht schrecken, aber die Kälte und das was noch alles an Regen runter kommt. Viel Regen bedeutet Bäche voll, Erosion, Muren, Steinschlag...das sollte man im Gebirge immer bedenken.


----------



## timewalker85 (14. August 2006)

Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> Es hat nicht viel geschneit. Fimberpass wurde Sa gemacht (s.o.)
> Altschnee vom Winter hats auch keinen mehr.
> Gavia ist absolut kein Thema, da Straße.
> Der Schnee würde mich nicht schrecken, aber die Kälte und das was noch alles an Regen runter kommt. Viel Regen bedeutet Bäche voll, Erosion, Muren, Steinschlag...das sollte man im Gebirge immer bedenken.



Hmm, in gewisser Weise kenn ich das ja von hier (Fichtelgebirge). Da sind es zwar häufiger umgestürzte Bäume als Lawinen, aber eine gewisse Vorsicht ist schon immer geboten.
Würdest du denn, angesichts der genannten Risiken, am Mittwoch losfahren?
(Keine Angst, ich komm dann nicht nach verpatztem Cross zurück und schreib ne Beschwerdemail  Ich hätte nur gerne ne unverbindliche Einschätzung von jemandem mit einer gewissen Erfahrung.) 
[Fahrtechnisch sind wir so auf dem Niveau maximal S3 Trails zu fahren(S2 gehen gut) und mehr als 1500hm am Tag sind angesichts der stressigen letzten 3 Monate auch nicht drin. Dementsprechend werden wir z.B. den Gavia auf 2 Hälften aufteilen]


----------



## thof (14. August 2006)

Ein Bekannter hatte gestern am Gavia 10 cm Schnee. Passo Verva geht mit Sicherheit. Ich würde nicht von einem ukalkulierbarem Risiko sprechen, zumal das schnelle wieder wegtaut. Ich würde fahren.


----------



## timewalker85 (14. August 2006)

thof schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Bekannter hatte gestern am Gavia 10 cm Schnee. Passo Verva geht mit Sicherheit. Ich würde nicht von einem ukalkulierbarem Risiko sprechen, zumal das schnelle wieder wegtaut. Ich würde fahren.



Danke


----------



## Elmar Neßler (14. August 2006)

kann mich thof und carsten da voll anschliessen.

der neuschnee ist bald wieder weg, es soll ab donnerstag in südtirol auch wieder wärmer werden zum WE. bei den von dir geplanten pässen sehe ich keine schwierigkeiten. fimberpass mit schneestapfen und 1 grad ist halt wirklich nicht ideal, dafür macht man den übergang eigentlich nicht. aber das wird bei dir ja schon besser sein ...

viel spass und trotzdem warme sachen (lange handschuhe etc.) nicht vergessen.

elmar


----------



## Florian (14. August 2006)

Also ich komme grad von unserer Transalp zurück und bereue auf keinen Fall, dass wir es trotz des Wetters probiert haben. Letztlich haben wir einen Tag abgekürzt und sind ein paar mal richtig nass geworden - auf der Montozzoscharte hatten wir Schneegriesel und eine Schweinekälte und unseren kompletten letzten Tag von Dimaro bis Riva Dauerregen, aber trotzdem haben die positiven Höhepunkte überwogen. 
Man kann es Glück nennen, dass es an den entscheidenden Stellen nie so richtig übel war, man könnte aber auch sagen wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt.

Klar ist im Gebirge Vorsicht angebracht, aber wenn man erstens flexibel genug ist, einen besonders hohen Übergang auch mal wegzulassen und zweitens angemessene Kleidung hat kann man es schon machen. Wettervorhersagen aus der Entfernung für einzelne Alpentäler sind eh nur begrenzt aussagekräftig, so dass man sic hdas am Besten aus der Nähe anschaut.

Klar wär es bei schönerem Wetter wahrscheinlich noch schöner gewesen, aber wer hat schon die Möglichkeit, seinen Urlaub so flexibel zu legen?


----------



## sushy (14. August 2006)

Lest mal hier: 

http://www.spiegel.de/reise/aktuell/0,1518,431604,00.html

2 erfrorene bergsteiger in den Dolomiten. Schon heftig im August. Ok, bei dem Wetter zur Zeit sollte man halt auf alles vorbereitet sein bzw. nicht in diesen Höhen herumspazieren. Aber da die Civette ja kein Spaziergang ist und die dazu noch auf ner schwierigen Route unterwegs waren, sollte man doch meinen, dass die Erfahrung hatten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (14. August 2006)

..wenn ich dann noch "am Samstag bei schlechtem Wetter ohne spezielle Ausrüstung gegen Kälte zum Aufstieg auf den 3200 Meter hohen Civetta- Gipfel gestartet." lese, dann frag ich mich wirklich was sich die Leute bei solch einem Unterfangen dabei denken ?!?


----------



## Carsten (14. August 2006)

Generell bei diesem Wetter: 
ab ca 2500 m Höhe wirds gefährlich
schmale Trails sind hoch wie runter kein Spaß
ab 30 cm Schnee findest Du den Weg nicht mehr (www.nobrakes.de Tour 2005, Tag 3)






Also:

Macht Euch vorab Gedanken zu Alternativrouten im Tal oder auf Straßenpässen. Auch Seilbahnen und ÖPNV sind bei Dauerregen keine Schande.
Findet Euch mit dem Gedanken ab, das es manchmal besser ist wenn man umkehrt, also oben in der Kälte und im Nebel zu stehen
Erkundigt Euch vor Ort (z.B.Anruf auf der Hütte) wie es weiter oben aussieht
Plant einen oder einen halben Ruhetag (am bestem im Tal mit Sauna) ein, um Kleidung und Schuhe trocken zu bekommen oder um auf Wetterbesserung zu warten
Nehmt bei dem Wetter wärme Klamotten mit, als sonst üblich
Verschiebt wenn Möglich den Start noch um 2-3 Tage
Route evtl. am Anfang kürzen und auf der Alpensüdseite starten


----------



## Monsterwade (14. August 2006)

Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> ab 30 cm Schnee findest Du den Weg nicht mehr


GPS sei Dank. Letzte Woche im Zuge des Freeride-X war die Wegfindung vom 
Parpaner Rothorn bei 15 cm Schnee kein Problem dank GPS. Nur kalt wars ein 
wenig, so wie die gesamte Woche. Aber die Trails und Abfahrten Spitze


----------



## Compagnon (14. August 2006)

Wetteronline sagt für Samstag in Brixen 30 Grad voraus. Der Neuschnee ist spätestens dann wieder weg (wenn die Vorhersage stimmt)


----------



## Wuudi (14. August 2006)

weather.com sieht's änlich:

http://www.weather.com/outlook/travel/businesstraveler/tenday/ITXX0039?from=search_10day


----------



## some-pirate (14. August 2006)

bin gestern zurückgekommen. wir hatten in der ganzen woche nicht mehr als drei stunden sonne, 2 tage dauerregen und sind an den übrigen tagen mindestens einmal vom regen erwischt worden (unterstellen hat dann auch gerne mal nicht funktioniert). außerdem hatten wir mit ein paar technischen problemen zu kämpfen und mussten unsere halbe route umlegen (eigentlich wollten wir ja über madritschjoch und furkelscharte).

wir habens sportlich genommen. bei schönem wetter kanns jeder (auch wenns bei diesen bedingungen teilweise ziemlich kriminell war) und wir fahren schließlich wegen der herausforderung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bond007 (14. August 2006)

Wenn man´s im Vorfeld noch mitbekommen kann, würd ich wohl die ganze Aktion abbrechen - hat in meinen Augen keinen Sinn unter solch widrigen Bedingungen den großen Helden spielen zu müssen...solang´s gut ausgeht, mag es ja noch okay sein, aber laßt´s mal das Gegenteil eintreten - aber gut,
muß ein Jede/r selbst wissen, was für ihn machbar ist oder nicht.


----------



## powderJO (15. August 2006)

Bond007 schrieb:
			
		

> .....den großen Helden spielen zu müssen...




ich denke nicht, dass es irgendwem darum geht den helden zu spielen. es ist nur so, dass es eben vielen nicht möglich ist den urlaub mal eben umzuplanen. sind halt nicht alle in ihrer urlaubsplanung so flexibel wie schüler, studenten oder lehrer  was dann bliebe wäre ales abzusagen und zu hause zu bleiben. toll. dann doch lieber bei regen und schnee über die alpen. was übrigens auch keinen heldenmut erfordert  wenn man sich drauf einstellt und die richtige ausrüstung dabei hat.


----------



## dede (15. August 2006)

Also hier (München) reißt's seit heute Mittag auf und der Blick ins Gebirge (Garmisch, Wendelstein bis rüber zur Kampenwand) zeigt eher sogar leicht föhnige Tenedenzen auf, d.h. es wird erstmal schön werden ohne dabei jedoch von einer stabilen Schönwetterlage sprechen zu können ! Allerdings wird das Hauptproblem ohnehin eher am Nordrand der Alpen liegen, weil sich im Süden so allmählich ein halbwegs stabiles Hochdruckgebiet aufbaut (jedenfalls wenn ich die Wetterkarte richtig lesen kann !).

Kurze Anmerkung zu dem Civettaartikel: Natürlich ist das eine Tragödie, aber wer dermaßen ausgerüstet am letzten Wochenende (da war's wirklcih heftig, auch im Süden !!!) in die Civetta einsteigt ist entweder lebensmüde oder völlig verblödet (sorry für die etwas despektierliche Ausdrucksweise v.a. gegenüber den Betroffenen aber anders ist das nicht mehr zu beschreiben)........


----------



## little_psycho (15. August 2006)

ich bin mit ein paar kumpels diese bzw. letzte woche ne transalp gefahrn. meistens hat es geregnet. auf dem weg zur schneebergscharte hatte wir 10 cm und zum eisjöchl hinauf sogar 20 cm schnee. war trotzdem ganz lustig . und über ein paar sonnenstrahlen im vinschgau durften wir uns sogar freuen.


----------



## Wuudi (16. August 2006)

Ja super 

Gestern noch strahlender Sonnenschein - heute regnet's wieder aus Kübeln. Temperatur ist auch unter'm Hund, also geh ich mal davon aus, dass es in den höheren Lagen schneit...


----------



## Carsten (16. August 2006)

News von Helmut:

Gestern Sonne satt am Pendenolo
Heute Schneetreiben auf dem Stilfser Joch
Madritschjoch morgen gestrichen


----------



## kolli (16. August 2006)

Compagnon schrieb:
			
		

> ...(wenn die Vorhersage stimmt)...



Netter Euphemismus auf wetteronline.de (http://www.wetteronline.de/feature/trend.htm)

"Nächste Woche deutet sich die Rückkehr zu einem Zirkulationsmuster an, das die erste Augusthälfte wesentlich geprägt hat. West- und Nordwestwindlagen in Kombination mit reichlich Feuchtezufuhr und Höhenkaltluft *bessern die Niederschlagsbilanz des Monats August weiter auf*. Im Bergland werden um 15 Grad, in tiefen Lagen um 20 Grad erreicht."

Letzte Woche in Südtirol (östlich der Etsch) war's aber akzeptabel!


----------



## Andy 013 (17. August 2006)

Hallo, 

mein Alpencross endete am Mittwoch letzter Woche am Felber Tauern  . War einfach zu riskant bei den Wetterverhältnissen. Die ganzen Tage vorher schon kaltes und sehr feuchtes Wetter. Schneefallgrenze sackte ab auf 1900 Meter. Anschließend das selbe Wetter in den Dolomiten. Sogar am Gardasee kalt und nass. Vor lauter Frust sind wir gestern nach Hause.

Gruß
Andy 013


----------



## Monastrol (18. August 2006)

Hi Zusammen, 

sind heute von unserem 10taegigen Alpencross (Geisel-, Pfitscher-, Pfunderer-Joch u. Ostdolomiten) zurueckgekommen. War kein Spass. 1! Tag an dem es nicht wie aus Kuebeln geregnet hat. Temperaturen zw. 4-10 Grad. Wuerde ich nicht mehr machen. Man hoert dann doch nicht auf, da die Wettervorhersagen immer andeuten, es koennte besser werden (u. die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt). Ich schau' mir jetzt mal einen Bildband von den Dolomiten an. Die Berge waren naemlich immer nebelverhangen. Bindelweg: 3C, 10m Sicht bei Nebel und Nieselregen. Dafuer hat man sich vorher auf 2500m hochgequaelt. Ich wuerde ganz klar verschieben. Ich haette doch gerne was von der Kulisse gehabt. Gruss, THomas


----------



## Wuudi (18. August 2006)

Meine Zuversicht sinkt auch.

Eigentlich sollte es ja wieder schöner werden, aber jetzt sieht's nicht mehr ganz so danach aus . Hier in Meran regnet es heute scho wieder ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feuersocke (18. August 2006)

wo krieg ich was raus über die schneelage auf fimberpass, val d'uina, rabbijoch ?


----------



## dubbel (18. August 2006)

schneelage im speziellen und/oder wetterlage im allgemeinen.


----------



## Haunert (18. August 2006)

Also mein Cross stand im Zeichen des Jahrhundertj.. 
Seitdem hab ich hätte ich zwei Höcker am Rücken - wenn ich nicht auf jeder ein Weißbier oder einen halben Liter Wein reingekippt hätte !

Das war das erste Mal das ich Schwindelgefülle hatte beim Biken !


----------



## KommissarZufall (18. August 2006)

Monastrol schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Zusammen,
> 
> sind heute von unserem 10taegigen Alpencross (Geisel-, Pfitscher-, Pfunderer-Joch u. Ostdolomiten) zurueckgekommen. War kein Spass. 1! Tag an dem es nicht wie aus Kuebeln geregnet hat. Temperaturen zw. 4-10 Grad. Wuerde ich nicht mehr machen. Man hoert dann doch nicht auf, da die Wettervorhersagen immer andeuten, es koennte besser werden (u. die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt). Ich schau' mir jetzt mal einen Bildband von den Dolomiten an. Die Berge waren naemlich immer nebelverhangen. Bindelweg: 3C, 10m Sicht bei Nebel und Nieselregen. Dafuer hat man sich vorher auf 2500m hochgequaelt. Ich wuerde ganz klar verschieben. Ich haette doch gerne was von der Kulisse gehabt. Gruss, THomas



ging uns genauso...sogar die selben pässe gefahren (vielleicht sogar gesehen?..)
pfundererjoch bei tollstem schneefall und 10cm neuschnee überquert, datt war nen spaß, aber davon kann ich wenigstens meinen enkeln noch erzählen  

im nachhinein seh ichs eignetlihc total entspannt, ich bin gesund nach hause zurückgekommen, und jetzt macht mir regen beim radln ÜBERHAUPT nichts mehr aus, im gegenteil, ich wunder mcih schon, warum es gar nicht mehr regnet 

so denn, ziehts durch, es macht euch nur härter!


----------



## Matze. (18. August 2006)

Monastrol schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Zusammen,
> 
> sind heute von unserem 10taegigen Alpencross (Geisel-, Pfitscher-, Pfunderer-Joch u. Ostdolomiten) zurueckgekommen. War kein Spass. 1! Tag an dem es nicht wie aus Kuebeln geregnet hat. Temperaturen zw. 4-10 Grad. Wuerde ich nicht mehr machen. Man hoert dann doch nicht auf, da die Wettervorhersagen immer andeuten, es koennte besser werden (u. die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt). Ich schau' mir jetzt mal einen Bildband von den Dolomiten an. Die Berge waren naemlich immer nebelverhangen. Bindelweg: 3C, 10m Sicht bei Nebel und Nieselregen. Dafuer hat man sich vorher auf 2500m hochgequaelt. Ich wuerde ganz klar verschieben. Ich haette doch gerne was von der Kulisse gehabt. Gruss, THomas




Tja, und wir hatten bei derselben Tour vor 4 Wochen noch 35° , und selbst am Pfundererjoch brauchte man keine Windweste. In den Dolomiten war´s dann auch irrsinnig heiß, aber niemals eine Gefahr eines Regentropfens .
Bei Schlechtwettervorhersage wären wir auch nicht gefahren, wir hatten 10 Tage später einen Ausweichtermin, wenn´s da immer noch so bescheiden gewesen wäre hätte ich mich halt auf 2007 gefreut.
Bei Dreckswetter ist´s zu Hause schon gemütlicher und billiger.


----------



## Matze. (19. August 2006)

Hallo Kommissarzufall, ist das zufällig die Abfahrt am Pfundererjoch 
da kannst du ja bei Schnee 3h bergab schieben .


----------



## KommissarZufall (19. August 2006)

Matze. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Kommissarzufall, ist das zufällig die Abfahrt am Pfundererjoch
> da kannst du ja bei Schnee 3h bergab schieben .



jo, das war die abfahrt, mussten aber nur 5min schieben, dann konnte man fahren...doch blöderweise hat man den weg nicht immer gesehen, sind teilweise vom weg abgekommen...aber hat schon geklappt, auch wenn die felgenbremser unter uns ganzschön gekotzt haben, weil auf der etappe komplett die bremsbeläge (neue!!!) runtergebremst worden waren....die felgen konnten die beiden nach dem alpencross auch wegschmeissen...
insgesamt haben wir aber auch deutlich mehr als 1h gebraucht, um bis pfunders zu kommen






fand ich aber ehrlich gesagt im nachhinein nicht als ekligste abfahrt, vom forcella ambrizzola wars 100mal schlimmer, da war soviel schlamm, da biste (ungelogen) bis knapp unter die disc versunken....das war vielleicth ein scheiß...spaß gemacht hat das nich, vor allem weil wir vom forcella ambrizzola zur rifugio die fiume mehr als 1.5h gebraucht haben....
dann noch etliche ma weggerutscht (wer denkt schon an schlammreifen??) und dann siehste noch aus wie nen schwein...vom fahrrad ma ganz zu schweigen....

aber egal, irgendwie ist man jetzt nur stolz, es überhaupt soweit geschafft zu haben


----------



## Shimanitou (19. August 2006)

Alpenüberquerungen mache ich vor allem wegen der Berge und der genialen Ausblicke. Man sieht aber halt mal fast nix bei schlechtem Wetter.

Geile Trails habe ich auch daheim. Die liegen auf 300m Meereshöhe, sind im Sommer garantiert schneefrei und machen sogar bei schlechtem Wetter Spaß.  Wenn's mir dann trotzdem mal zu blöd wird kann ich jederzeit abbrechen und ab in die Sauna.

Ich bin sehr gerne in den Bergen, würde aber einen Alpencross bei schlechtem Wetter trotzdem lieber verschieben - oder wenn das nicht geht halt woanders biken.

Aber das ist reine Geschmacksache. Wer die Schlechtwetterherausforderung sucht, der soll das ruhig machen.


----------



## KommissarZufall (19. August 2006)

Schlechtwettererfahrung haben wir garantiert nicht gesucht, nur war der Urlaub von langer Hand geplant und den wollten wir uns nicht von einem so blöden Wetterbericht vermiesen lassen. Man kann ja nicht einfach seinen einzigen Urlaub im Jahr nicht einfach so über den Haufen werfen.
Hat eben nicht jeder die Möglichkeit zu verschieben, da bleibt eben nur der Biss in den sauren Apfel...wirklich bereut haben wir es aber nicht, war ja auch ne Erfahrung - wenn auch anders als geplant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feuersocke (19. August 2006)

die frage bleibt: 
wo krieg ich was raus über die aktuelle schneelage auf fimberpass, val d'uina, rabbijoch ?


----------



## Florian (19. August 2006)

Hüttenwirte anrufen!


----------



## Adrenalino (19. August 2006)

Hi Leute!

Wenn ich die Bilder oben sehe dann haben mein Kumpel und ich richtig Glück gehabt!
Bin ausm Urlaub zurück ( 1 Woche Stubaital-obergeile Touren!!!  ) davor sind wir vom 5.08-12.08 ne Woche durch die Alpen.

Statt wie geplant von Garmisch aus mit dem Zug zum Brenner durch - vorher gabs halt tagelange Regenfälle im Karwendel&Tuxer Alpen mit Schnee bis auf 2000m, daher Geiseljoch und Tuxerjoch für uns nicht drin, Berichte anderer Biker haben das schlechte Wetter bestätigt.

Also vom Brenner aus hoch zur Enzianhütte. Dort übernachtet.

Sonntags bei starkem, eiskaltem Wind,Nieselregen und ca.5 Grad zum Schlüsseljoch, dannach einigermaßen trockene Abfahrt nach Fussendrass, dann zum Pfundererjoch.......Wind immer stärker, viel Regen, trotz langer Handschuhe blau gefrorene Finger bei allen! Bei knapp 2° und wiederlichen Bedingungen ( aber zum Glück kein Schnee wie oben ) zur Weitenbergalm gefahren und dort mit vielen anderen Leidensgenossen aufgewärmt. Tagesabschluss in Vintl dann noch ganz versöhnlich bei Sonne&Wolken&20 Grad.

Montags bei wechselhaften Wetter ( immer wieder Regen ) und recht kühlen 10-15 Grad nach St.Vigil via Starkenfeldhütte und Astjoch. Saukalter Wind!

Dienstag zurück nach Sterzing um an unsere eigentlich geplante Route anzuschließen. Der schönste Tag von allen, Sonne, blauer Himmel, endlich Wärme.

Mittwoch bei schönem Wetter gestartet, Ri. Schneeberg immer schlechter, ab Tragepassage zur Scharte wieder Wind, Regen, Kälte, ätzend. Durchgefroren Schneeberghütte erreicht.

Selbes Spiel nächster Tag, Abfahrt nach Moos bei schönstem Wetter, nach Pfelders noch gut, ab Lazinsalm wieder schlechter, kalt, windig, Regen, ab 2500m Hagel und Schneeschauer! Stettiner Hütte gerade so vor den schlimmsten Hagel/Schnee/Regenschauern erreicht. Dort keine Dusche, zu wenig Strom, Wasser mehr als eiskalt! Schön war der Abend trotzdem.

Freitag Eisjöchl überquert, saukalte aber trockene Abfahrt, in Meran sonnig und warm, beim Anstieg in die Sarnthaler Alpen wieder ständig Regen und Wind, Auener Jöchl ausgelassen wegen den schwärzesten Wolken die ich je in meinem Leben gesehen habe! 
5 Minuten nach Ankunft nahe Jenesien wolkenbruchartige Regenfälle, gerade noch Glück gehabt!

Freitag letzte Etappe nach Tramin, bei schönem Wetter gestartet, in Bozen bei Sonne Cappu getrunken, die Montiggler Seen erreicht und ab da nur noch Regen, Regen, Regen......trotz mehrstündigen Wartens keine Besserung, also bei strömenden Regen "Nordtirol-Cross" in Tramin abgeschlossen.

Am nächsten Tag schien die Sonne und es war wunderbar warm! 

Es war alles sehr grenzwertig, das ständige Geregne zerrte an den Nerven ( dank an unsere guten Regenklamotten!!!!!  ) und die Berge waren oft nebelverhangen und grau in grau. Die Kälte war uns irgendwann egal.

Nächstes Jahr wirds besser!


----------



## dubbel (20. August 2006)

also fimberpass geht (laut heidelhütte),
alles andere wird man dann sehen. 
bis dann


----------



## thomask (20. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen. Also wir sind letzten Sonntag in Fügen/Zillertal gestartet. Eine Woche in der wir jedes Wetter hatten. Vom Schneefall über Hitze bis Hagelkörner am Gardasee.
Allerdings war unser höchster Punkt auch das Pfitscherjoch (wo es geschneit hat). Liegen geblieben ist der Schnee allerdings erst 300 hm drüber. 
In den  Dolomiten hatten wir einen super sonnentag (zur broglesalm) und einen komplett verregneten (Seiseralm) darauf. 
Naja  - und so richtig nass geworden sind wir dann gestern bei einer Kurztour zum Paso Rochetta hoch. Gewitter und Hagel. Haha. So ist das Leben. Aber dennoch wars klasse.


----------



## Matze. (20. August 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> also fimberpass geht (laut heidelhütte),
> alles andere wird man dann sehen.
> bis dann




Bist Du bald unterwegs?? Du fehlst uns jetzt schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Net-Knight1 (21. August 2006)

Fimberpass is frei, da war ich am Mittwoch oben...


----------



## captainbanes (22. August 2006)

We did it !

Wir sind am Montag 14. Aug in Oberstdorf gestartet, obwohl die Wetterprognose nicht wirklich toll war. Nach dem Schrofenpass sind wir zweimal kräftig geduscht worden. Im weiteren Verlauf der Heckmair Route nach Stanciu war es kalt, ab und zu etwas Nieselregen oder mal ein Schauer. Auf den Gipfeln, zB Scalettapass war kein Schnee, 5Grad, Nieselregen und Nebel. Unangenehm, aber viel besser als erwartet. 
Am Samstag 19. Aug sind wir in einem Gewitter mit Fingernagelgrossen Hagelkörnern vom Tremalzo zum Lago runtergefahren. 

Hat trotz dem Wetter tierischen Spass gemacht !


----------



## thomask (22. August 2006)

captainbanes schrieb:
			
		

> We did it !
> 
> Am Samstag 19. Aug sind wir in einem Gewitter mit Fingernagelgrossen Hagelkörnern vom Tremalzo zum Lago runtergefahren.
> 
> Hat trotz dem Wetter tierischen Spass gemacht !




genau in dem gewitter hats uns auch erwischt (-;

auf der ponalestrasse. da war ich auch froh um meinen Helm.


----------



## gorbi73 (22. August 2006)

Gott sei Dank haben wir da grad in Torbole beim Eis gesessen


----------



## biker-wug (23. August 2006)

Also ich war auch vom 12. ab auf AlpenX von Füssen nach Arco, wettermäßig haben wir die Route angepaßt, nicht über 2000hm! Dadurch haben wir den Schnee gemieden.

Das beste war, es hat vor uns, hinter uns, neben uns geregnet, nur nasse Straßen und Wege, aber wir sind in acht TAgen nur zweimal in Regen geraten.

Ich würde bei jedem Wetter starten, wie es wirklich wird weiß man nie.

Allein der Adrenalina Downhill bei heftigstem Regen war absolut genial, mal ne neue Erfahrung!!


----------



## Wuudi (24. August 2006)

So, morgen geht's los.

Und wehe es schneit


----------



## Astaroth (24. August 2006)

Dann viel Spaß @Wuudi und laß dich nicht vom Bauern erwischen   !

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## kick-flip (25. August 2006)

jemand ne ahnung wie es auf der schneebergscharte aussieht ? und auff der haselgruber hütte?

gruß flip


----------



## Adrenalino (25. August 2006)

Vor 2 Wochen war es kalt, regnerisch, rutschig, aber kein Schnee. Paar Tage später soll es dort aber auch geschneit haben. Ruf auf der Schneeberghütte an oder schick ne Mail:
[email protected]

Haelsgruber Hütte the same.....anrufen oder Mail schicken.


----------



## ironman75 (25. August 2006)

Hi, 

die Bilder vom Pfunderer Joch sind wirklich brutal....hier unsere vor 5 Wochen.

Wir hatten fast 30 Grad da oben. Es war ein Traum

Gruß Ironman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bond007 (25. August 2006)

Mensch, da bekomm ich sofort Appetit drauf - hoffentlich ham mir im nächsten
Jahr auch soviel Glück bei unserm X-Cross!


----------



## Stucka (27. August 2006)

Sind am 18.8. in Sonthofen bei Regen los, Prognose war nicht der Hit. Ab Schrofenpass Sonne, Wolken, ideales Bikewetter, dann die ganze Route bis auf ca. 1 Stunde heftigen Regen hinter der Sesvenna-Hütte trocken, sonnig, manchmal wolkig. Jeder (!) Wetterbericht (D,A,CH) hatte verschiedene Prognosen, Tendenz war aber so, dass wir gesagt haben, wir probierens.....6 Tage Traumtour (bis auf ein paar üble Ausflüge, die unser "Leader" spontan geplant hat), über 14000 HM und ca. 500 KM (zu viert lediglich 2 Platten und 3 kleine Abstürze). Nächstes Jahr gleich wieder!


----------



## thomask (27. August 2006)

Stucka schrieb:
			
		

> 3 kleine Abstürze




was? 3 kleien absürze? Alkoholishc oder... ?


----------



## fissenid (28. August 2006)

HallO!

ich habe in der letzten Woche meinen ertsen AlpenCross überstanden!

Wir sind am 19.08. bei Sonnenschein am Tegernsee gestartet. Bis auf einen Regennachmittag auf dem Weg von Mayrhofen zum Schlegeisspeicher war das Wetter immer bestens.
Am morgen war es zwar manchmal kühl (aufstieg Pfitscherjoch).

Ansonsten auf dem Weg über Sterzing, Brixen, Bozen und Trento keinerlei Beschwerden.

Am Garda waren es leckere 35°.

Eine tolles Erlebniss!

Im nächsten Jahr geht es wieder über die Alpen!

Gruß

Dominik


----------

